# Streaming performance issues



## palmboy5 (Aug 17, 2010)

When I stream 1080p videos off of my server, it will always stutter on (visually) noisy and high-action scenes. I can copy the video at over 40MByte/s to the local HDD and play it perfectly from there, so the sheer data throughput and the computer's ability to playback 1080p content are not the issue. The act of streaming seems to be too slow... 

Specs: 
FreeBSD 64bit 8.1-RELEASE 
PC Power and Cooling PPCS370X 370W 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ 
Gigabyte GA-MA69GM-S2H w/ BIOS version F6 
Corsair XMS2 2x1GB DDR2-800 
Western Digital AV-type 80GB IDE OS drive 
RAIDZ + ZFS:
2x Western Digital WD20EADS 2TB 
2x Western Digital WD20EARS 2TB

streaming with samba over gigabit ethernet to a Windows 7 PC using MPC-HC 1.3.1249.0.

What sort of tweaks are available that can fix my issue? 
Thanks!


----------

